# Boat is officially done, Lot's of pic's *Updated*



## JamesM56alum (Mar 26, 2012)

OK so i'v spent almost all winter working on this freaking thing and finally it's done. I will keep it short and sweet if you have any question's about what i did feel free to ask but other than that, enjoy the pic's!

*Edit* forgot to mention it's a 1956 14ft model F alumacraft


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry if some of the pic's are mixed up, kinda hard to keep them all in order but you get the idea.


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 26, 2012)

Where are the finished pics? It is looking great.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol still uploading, more will be coming later this week, i still need to install the rod holders and buy a battery box but the boat it self is completely done.



Proyotehunter said:


> Where are the finished pics? It is looking great.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## BillG (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice job JamesM =D> I wish I could say the same, soon.

Are you going to take it out soon?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 26, 2012)

If the weather agree's i will this coming weekend, sunday for sure since it's supposed to be in the 70's after that who know's because it's supposed to dip back in the 40's and they'er talking snow... i gotta get outta this freaking state!!!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks good! Good job on the paint too! =D> =D>


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 26, 2012)

Neat idea on the center floor. Is it basically a hanging floor suspended by the four pieces of wood bolted to the sides? That's a pretty cool way of not having to build bracing and supports underneath. Do you get any sag in the middle of the floor?

Nice job on a nice boat!!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, no sag what so ever man you could do jumping jacks, and literally i did lol it's solid as it get's i'm considering installing a mount for a ped seat also in the near future, but as of right now i need to do some damn fishing!


----------



## wihil (Mar 26, 2012)

You can go boating in the 40's.  We went after the ice broke out of the river and was shoving to the east shore of the Winne. We had snow on the deck.. :lol: And a heater. 

Go get ya some. :beer:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 26, 2012)

lol yea but getting the wife on the water in that temp is next to impossible and i swore to her the first time out on the new setup i'd take her with.


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! Very nice job!


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice looking rig.
Like how pinned down the floating floor and the 2 tone paint job.
The trailer with old fashion hub caps is cool too.
How's the Johnson 5.5 hp? It would look sweet with that setup.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great, awesome job. Everything looks slick!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, Yea the trailer is going to get a paint job and along with the motor lol but for now i need a break and i need to do some fishing then after sunday hopefully i will do the trailer and the motor.



jasper60103 said:


> Nice looking rig.
> Like how pinned down the floating floor and the 2 tone paint job.
> The trailer with old fashion hub caps is cool too.
> How's the Johnson 5.5 hp? It would look sweet with that setup.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 27, 2012)

Great job James. =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice job! She looks like a warship in that grey paint!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

Man that paint was a royal pain in the ass to work with lol it was oil based and ran like crazy but once it's cured it sticks really well. I'm happy with it and for 9bucks a qt and 4 qts into it i cant complain too much..


----------



## HOUSE (Mar 27, 2012)

BaitCaster said:


> Nice job! She looks like a warship in that grey paint!


That's what I was thinking, I love it! You should change her to the U.S.S Get You Some and maybe add on an a harpoon


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 27, 2012)

Good work =D>


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 27, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> You should change her to the U.S.S Get You Some and maybe add on an a harpoon




Definitely!

Looks very good. Did an awesome job. Paint turned out nice. Now if it only had an FL reg # :mrgreen:

When do you plan on putting it in? Condition of the outboard?


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great!!

=D> =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

Chris wanna do the U.S.S in the same font for me ?  and the OB as far as i know should be as good as gold i'm going to run it tomorrow after work, just need to pick up a set of muff's for it cause i don't have a container big enough to run it in, and shes going out Sunday cause that's the only nice day that we're going to have, 70+ Sunday with low wind freaking after Tuesday they'er talking 40's for high's and possible snow.... WTF!!!!!


----------



## Snitzel (Mar 27, 2012)

I really appreciate your vision from the start and the way you carried out you plan...
You ended up with a true fishing machine....now you just gotta go out and get some 
Fish Slime on it...Great Job!      =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## cole.manns (Mar 27, 2012)

it looks great hoping to see some pics of it out on the water =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks alot guys! i cant wait to get some pic's of us out on the lake with it, lol the wife is stoked too


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 28, 2012)

Well i did some wiring tonight and installed a new bow eye, i'll post pic's of that later. Also touched up a few nick's in the paint


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 29, 2012)

k so i lied its not done i'm not happy with a couple small thing's that i didn't know was not going to work untill i mounted the motor. K so here's the deal i installed the front amber light under the front step which should light up the floor nicely when needed, i'm going to build a battery box that i can attach an detact to the left side of the boat toward's the front to even out the weight of me sitting further to the right due to controlling the motor, and also the fuel tank is going to sit on the right side to help too. 

And i installed a boweye because before the P/O had the wench hook all the way up over the bow and hooked it under the bow cap, well the nightlight is there now and i'm not about to ruin that,and wouldnt ya know i scratched the crap out of the bow trying to drill through it and ofcourse the bit walked even though i had hit it with a grinder to flatten out the surface. And i also went out and bought some quick change seat mounts  make's it alot easier to remove the seat's if needed. I'm hanging the lower unit oil and i might need a new prop pretty soon because it looks like some one hit something with it, the hole for the sheer pin is stretched out so the prop has about an 1/8 inch play. not horrible but it's not perfect and that bugs me. And holy hell the amount of braided line that was wrapped around the PTO shaft for the prob, a good 70+ ft atleast.

Here's some pic's i'll be done with the wiring tomorrow night and i'm going to build the battery box tomorrow also.


----------



## joseph101088 (Mar 30, 2012)

thats a great restoration. like how you did the flooring. I am thinking about doing some in my boat. looks like the easiest setup ive seen on here.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks man, yea the floor is real easy just a royal pain in the ass to get level, but once it's level it's solid as a rock!


----------



## ericogg (Mar 30, 2012)

How does that anti slip stuff you added to paint seem to work out? I was thinking about doing the same for my boat but wasn't sure how well I'd like it


----------



## Mass_Bass (Mar 30, 2012)

Just a quick question on what type of screws (hardware) guys are using to mount the plywood to benches or like you did to the bow of your boat...

Looks great - thanks...


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 30, 2012)

Well the floor on the front i drilled and put 3 carraige head bolts with nylon locking nut's and then to mount to the benches it depends on if it's a sealed bench, if it's a sealed bench it need's to be long course thread stainless self drilling bolts, and if it's open bottom just a stainless nut and bolt is all you need.

The antislip stuff work's wonders, at first i wasnt impressed since it took 3 coats to get it to stick pretty good, after you let it cure and sit for a few days it gets really solid as a rock.


----------



## ericogg (Mar 31, 2012)

Well that's good to hear. Did you use any type of sealer for the wood or did you just put that straight on the wood?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 31, 2012)

Helmsman sparr is the best sealer out there, but i would suggest sanding the wood after you seal it before you try to paint because the first time i tried to paint it, the paint didnt stick so i had to do a light sand with some 80grit and that did the trick.

Also had to redo the bulge pump, the velcro didnt hold as well as i would have liked so i just drilled and mounted it to the transom brace.

Well she went out on the water today for an all day run, old girl did awesome but sadly didnt get a single bite all day on 3 different lakes. 

Here's some pic's from last night and today at the lakes.


----------



## acwd (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks good! Ride pretty good? Water looks choppy. So did the wife approve? Cant wait to get my boat done!

Steve


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 1, 2012)

Water was really crappy, that was the calm side of the lake cause it was on the bottom side of the hill, but the boat ran awesome and cut through the water like a knife, but me an the wife were both seriously pissed off at the weather man cause it was supposed to be 70 that day but it never broke 45 for the high, weather man seriously botched that one.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 2, 2012)

I see your wife is like mine and won't get on the boat without a lifejacket on.


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 2, 2012)

yea, Saturday was a really crappy day, but at least no waiting at the launch. :mrgreen: 
The rig looks great on the water.
Glad the shake down test went well. That's rare. Thanks for sharing.
-jasper


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 2, 2012)

lol yea man she wont step foot off the dock with out her vest on, i usually only wear mine in rough water or river's but i assure you it's close by just incase our friend the DNR want's to make a quick inspection. 

And yes jasper the weather sucked saturday, we went out to crystal in the morning, then hit fish lake in the after noon and hit lower prior lake and crused between lower and upper prior on the boat most of the day, man not one single bite. The prior lake boat launch was packed but as soon as people were launching they were going out and coming right back in because the water was choppy the wind was nut's and it was cold as hell. 

I put a total of about 30 mile's on the truck and about 8 or 9 mile's on the boat.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks good man. I like what you did with the anchor rope in the back. Consider it stolen :lol:


----------



## J-MO (Apr 13, 2012)

Great job looks like a whole new boat ..defiantly a inspiration for my up coming project


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 13, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> Looks good man. I like what you did with the anchor rope in the back. Consider it stolen :lol:




Lol go for it man it's handy trust me!

And thanks J-MO goodluck with yours and post pic's when you can we love pics!


----------



## shallowminedid (Apr 18, 2012)

i came over from ur bunk question. first the black floor is gonna suck in the summer. ive done it before and repainted cuz u will get BURNNNT, also a few things u could do with the trailer the bunks are too short, the stop too far from the transom. u could lengthen them to the back. it would be better if u could lengthen the trailer and move the hitch post up some more and have the transom stop closer to the frame of the tailer. then extend the bunks as well. the more boat forward of the wheels the better, uve done so much work to the boat. now its time to show the trailer some love


----------



## TinSeahorse (Apr 10, 2014)

Great job! I am starting my fix-up on a 12' Alumacraft. Your pics were a big help and the sneaky idea of putting the pressurized fuel  tank next to the wife instead of behind me is one I will for sure use. lol


----------

